# Range belt mag carriers, how many?



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I've set up a Raze range belt from VTAC with a holster, compact IFAK, Leatherman pouch, dump pouch and an SOF Tourniquet. I'll only be using it for a handgun, at various ranges and at advanced level training courses across the country. Not for competitions.

One course I took suggested I have 6 mags for any course, with four carried on the belt. How many mag pouches would you suggest in total for the belt? 4? More?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For both training and competition, I always carried four reloads.
But my reload magazines only hold seven rounds. Therefore, your experience may differ.

Many of my contemporaries carried so-called six-packs: Six reload magazines of seven rounds each, plus one seven-round magazine in the pistol, plus one round "up the spout," all of which equals one 50-round box of pistol cartridges.


----------

